
Show HN: CMS for Notion Pages (With a Twist) - mhay
https://pageably.com/
======
mhay
Made a little project that I'd love to get feedback on.

The Notion ecosystem is thriving with new and excellent Notion-to-website
tools. Each has its own unique approach. Pageably's approach let's you augment
your Notion pages in ways you otherwise couldn't, like adding a Stripe
checkout button or adding authentication.

